# 90G eco complete and fluorite planted tank



## freddy5 (May 27, 2011)

I have a 75gallon and used a 100 pounds of eco complete


----------



## blizowman1 (Jan 16, 2012)

Ok do my dad decided he was gonna buy me two 20lb bags of Eco complete and a 15lb bag of flourite and wants me to mix it with a fine gravel to make my substrate. I want at least like 3" of substrate so should I do this with the gravel or should I buy more Eco complete or flourite to mix with my gravel? And should I cap it or just mix it all into one combined substrate?


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Buy some some aquasoil and be done w/it. (either that or make some mts and cap it with something cheap.) In my opinion, anyways,


----------



## blizowman1 (Jan 16, 2012)

Well the Eco complete and flourite is already ordered do I'm really trying to figure out how much of Eco complete and how much flourite combined with fine gravel would make a 3" deep substrate.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

freddy5 said:


> I have a 75gallon and used a 100 pounds of eco complete


Ditto. I tried 80 pounds (4 bags), but found 100 pounds (5 bags) to be better.

Best price I've found of the stuff is online at Petco. If you order $49 or more, you get free shipping. It's $17.99 right now, but I've seen it down to $15.99 a bag.

http://www.petco.com/product/111998...-Aquarium-Substrate.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch


----------



## blizowman1 (Jan 16, 2012)

So if I have 40lbs of Eco complete and 15lbs of fluorite and then get another say 50lbs of fine gravel will that be enough for a 3" deep substrate in my 90g? And will it be enough mixed in the gravel to provide for my plants? And if I mix all three (Eco, fluorite, and gravel) up in a big tub before putting it in the tank I won't need a cap right?


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

I can't say how many pounds of gravel you'd need to add since I don't know how much volume the gravel takes up by weight. But you can calculate the volume of tank space you want to cover and the volume of the tub to make them equal. Mix the Eco Complete and Flourite and add enough gravel to reach the total volume you want. You may need to work in halves to be able to mix everything up thoroughly.

Once they're all mixed, you won't need a cap.


----------



## blizowman1 (Jan 16, 2012)

Ok cool that's what I've been trying to figure out if Eco and fluorite require a cap. Do you think that'll be enough Eco and fluorite mixed into the gravel for my plants or would you add more of one or the other or both


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

I see people growing plants in pure gravel. Do I think that's best? No. Does it work? Apparently.

I use 100% Eco Complete. Is that the best? I doubt it. Does it work? Absolutely.

So how much Eco Complete, Flourite, and gravel mixed together is best? That's up to you. Since they all work alone, then they should all work together. I can't tell you what combination would be best. I can only tell you that I prefer to use Eco Complete and not mix my substrates.

Therefore, my advice is to use as much Eco Complete as you can. Add in as much Flourite as you can. And then add in only as much gravel as you must in order to create the amount of volume you require.

However, there is no set "right" or "wrong" answer to your question so do what you think is best for you and your situation.


----------



## Willamette (Jun 19, 2012)

Should give your dad Diana Walstad's book.

She's basically the dirt tank deity. I thought the idea of dirt in the bottom of a fish tank completely bonkers as well until I finally tried it. Blew me away the growth I was getting with basically zero effort...


----------



## blizowman1 (Jan 16, 2012)

Ok so I have a question about my 90g tank. The center support on the top of the tank is a thick piece of glass. Is that how they make older tanks or is this a sign of a repair job?


----------



## Calmia22 (Aug 20, 2011)

It's just an older tank.


----------



## Aquaticfan (Oct 30, 2011)

Its normal to have the glass in the middle. One of my 90 gallons have it as well.. And its not an older tank. There is still companies making tanks that use the glass center brace. Of course it doesnt have to be so large. Some of mine ive taken out and gotten a new narrower piece of glass (about half the width) but same thickness. Silicone it back in place let it cure and good to go.


----------

